# M4 Ranger?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

you can get much better boards for your money. What kind or riding do you want to do?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

I pretty much want to ride all around the mountain but i definitely love hitting up the parks

the thing is i found the board dirt cheap, 120 is the price the guy is asking so unless this board is a complete piece of crap I think i'll buy it.

still i have like 200 to spend so if you know a better board out there for what im looking for thats in the price range then lets hear it.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

is M4 still in business?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

looks like the name changed to Artec.
4ISMORE.COM :: CHOOSE A RIDER


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You can find used K2 darkstars and Atomic Hatchets for around 200. It would really be worth spending the extra 80 on one of those decks. Just search around, the-house.com has some deals, and Zumiez.com. If you order from zumiez you can ship it to your local zumiez for free.


----------

